# Big Bonkin' Smoke! - Holyoke, MA



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

I thought there might be some interest...

http://www.rock102.com/extra18.shtml

The Cigar Room, in conjunction with Rock 102, is proud to present the next Big Bonkin' Smoke!

Make plans to join us at the Log Cabin Restaurant in Holyoke on Wednesday, September 20th, beginning at 6:00 p.m.!

Big Bonkin' Smoke means a night of great food, a goodie bag filled with premium cigars, including "Acid" by Drew Estate, CAO, Cusano, Rocky Patel and Puros Indios, a Big Bonkin' Smoke T-shirt from Bolduc's Apparel of Agawam and other cigar-related premium items!

And what would Big Bonkin' Smoke be without prizes from The Cigar Room and Rock 102?!

Tickets are just $65.00 each and available right here or at The Cigar Room, 865 Memorial Avenue in West Springfield!


----------



## onlyonerm (Mar 18, 2006)

Anyone have plans to go to this?


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

I will be attending with another BOTL...


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Thinking about it.

The only thing is it being on a Wednesday night.

Sounds good though.


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

I guess there are not too many of us out this way...


----------

